# Photos of customers wearing shirts?



## tdprout (Mar 29, 2008)

If you have customers send you a picture of themselves wearing your product, should you make them sign an agreement stating that you have their permission using thier image?


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

I don't like to get "too formal" by asking them to sign anything. I just thank them and ask if I could show the pic on my blog or on our website. So far, all of them have no problem with it, and they say that's why the sent the pic in the first place. So lately, I just tell our customers to send us some pics of them wearing our product so that we could feature or show them in our blog or website.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

vctradingcubao said:


> I don't like to get "too formal" by asking them to sign anything. I just thank them and ask if I could show the pic on my blog or on our website. So far, all of them have no problem with it, and they say that's why the sent the pic in the first place. So lately, I just tell our customers to send us some pics of them wearing our product so that we could feature or show them in our blog or website.


I agree with this. If they are sending you the picture(s) then I'm sure if you just asked them they would be fine with you posting it on your website.

I have been thinking about asking my customers for some pictures to add to our Facebook fan page. Anyone have luck with this?


----------



## tshirtgirl214 (Aug 4, 2009)

tdprout said:


> If you have customers send you a picture of themselves wearing your product, should you make them sign an agreement stating that you have their permission using thier image?


I do the same, people love to have their pictures featured on the website and in the store.
I've never had a problem with posting anyones image. I would'nt ask anyone to sign anything-
It may start them to thinking too much - there are some low lifes that may come you down the road with something like " I need to get paid for you using my image" Dont give them any ideas!!!


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

AngrySpade said:


> I have been thinking about asking my customers for some pictures to add to our Facebook fan page. Anyone have luck with this?


Me too. We have more than 300 facebbok page fans already, and I plan to ask them to post some pics of them wearing/using our products, etc., and maybe like give away a shirt as a prize for the "fan pic of the month", etc.


----------



## AngrySpade (Feb 7, 2010)

vctradingcubao said:


> Me too. We have more than 300 facebbok page fans already, and I plan to ask them to post some pics of them wearing/using our products, etc., and maybe like give away a shirt as a prize for the "fan pic of the month", etc.


Oh wow, I only have 42 fans =/ But my line has only been around since January so I guess that isn't too bad? I hope! haha

I have new shirts coming out soon so maybe when those drop I'll make a contest for free stuff for some customer photos. Let me know how yours works out!


----------



## lincolnapparel (Nov 21, 2009)

I've wondered about this too, since I want to make a section of my site and/or blog for pictures of customers wearing my shirts. I think it'd be a good way to attract attention.


----------



## parthenon09 (Sep 14, 2009)

If you have pictures of girls like they have in tshirt hell then permission might be needed but otherwise, they wanted you to know they were pleased with your product.


----------



## jobbinchung (May 15, 2009)

In my opinion: agreement is needed, but formal sign is not necessory. If customer do not care, then you can use this image.


----------



## tonygraystone (May 1, 2008)

I think its a great way to encourage customer interaction on your site/fbook page whatever. Imagen all those 'check me out on this site' linkbacks.

however,

I struggle to get even my friends to go to the effort of posing for a pic and sending to me, i dont think this is something many people do without incentive. Ive notice many brands offering freebes/discounts for such pics...


----------



## tlzimmerman (Mar 7, 2010)

You only have to legally have a model release if you sell the image.

I would ask them however.

This coming from our experience from our side photography business and selling stock and micro stock.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

tlzimmerman said:


> You only have to legally have a model release if you sell the image.
> 
> I would ask them however.
> 
> This coming from our experience from our side photography business and selling stock and micro stock.


I don't know if that's true. Even if you don't "sell" the image, but use their image for marketing purposes, you need their permission.

I would suggest having them agree to some simple terms so that they can't come back later and demand payment or say they never told you you could use their image.

There are lots of sample model release forms on the web. 

You could build a simple form on your website that has them upload their person and agree to the model release terms by checking a box on the form.


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

You are correct Rodney. If you use it for commercial purposes you need permission. This includes advertising.



Rodney said:


> I don't know if that's true. Even if you don't "sell" the image, but use their image for marketing purposes, you need their permission.
> 
> I would suggest having them agree to some simple terms so that they can't come back later and demand payment or say they never told you you could use their image.
> 
> ...


----------



## TeesForChange (Jan 17, 2007)

I think asking permission in an email is sufficient.


----------



## MiNGLED (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes I think these days that emails are pretty much treated in the same way as a letter is, at least in business, I don't know about in court.

The facebook route is by far the best however. The fans upload their own photos to the fan page so know full well where it is going. If you then used the photos elsewhere then agreement, at least an email, should be sought.

Must try this for my own facebook fan page. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Giannis (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like a great idea.
Perhaps giving some price for the best pic, would make customers get involved with it more time.
And would lead to more sales i suppose


----------

